# The new arrivals



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

Love them all :001_wub:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

:001_wub: love ginger kitties


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

He lovely the youngest and the biggest, your cat is just adorable


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

They are so cute, I love the brown tabbies :001_wub:
How old are they?


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

they are 2 days old (this afternoon)


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

what little beauties  xxx


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

they are very beautiful! awwwww!


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

They are amazing, the black one is sooooo noisy, i could watch them all day


----------



## Ubiquitous (Aug 15, 2012)

Gaaah so cute! Congrats!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

That first photo....oh my! 

Beautiful!


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Awww!! gorgeous lil cuties! loving the ginger!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww how cute, are you going to keep any _


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

sadly no i would love to keep them all and i know my other half would love to be as we already have 4 we cant


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

LOLcats said:


> That first photo....oh my!
> 
> Beautiful!


Gorgeous isnt it, not bad for a Phone Camera :thumbup:


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

1 week old


----------

